# Has anyone bought from the following website...



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all,
Ive been browsing the site for a while now but my first post!
I go under the same username on other fisho sites too.
Just wondering if anyone has bought from http://hooksonline.com.au/
Their owner st-36 are $5.29 when bcf have them for $9.95
Just wondering if anyone has bought from them and know if they are safe to buy from.

Thanks in advance,
Todd.


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

I have not used but being australian and paypal verified. sould give you a bit of hope for security on your goods.  
More so! one would think that EBAY.


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome, didnt even think to look at the paypal side of things.
Where does everyone else buy their tackle from?
Bcf is so expensive!


----------



## beatsworkin (Mar 22, 2012)

Picked up a RMG Poltegeist and Kokoda G-vibe's from Big W today, noteably cheaper than BCF and slightly cheaper than Motackle.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

toddooo said:


> Awesome, didnt even think to look at the paypal side of things.
> Where does everyone else buy their tackle from?
> Bcf is so expensive!


I buy a bit from wellsys on th sunshine coast
http://www.wellsystackle.com/


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys ill check them out


----------



## HooksOnline (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone
Foud this thread and just wanted to let you all know we are a real site based in Australia.As we are a web based site we have less overheads, thats why we can do the prices we do
I wont post more about us in fear of breaching the rules and making commercial posts

kind regards

John


----------

